# UMTS Prepaid Stick



## $$HardwareKing$$ (5. Oktober 2011)

Moin Leute ! 

Ich wohn hier in einem kleinen Dorf wo kein DSL verfügbar ist, und jetzt such ich einen GÜNSTIGEN UMTS-Stick zum aufladen bzw. Ohne vertragslaufzeit ...

Sollte bis Max 25€ monatlich kosten und super Empfang haben ! UMTS is leider auch Net verfügbar deswegen wird der Stick e mit Edge betrieben -.-

Kennt da jemand was ? Vielleicht sogar ein Stick mit antennenanschluss da aufn Berg eig. UMTS/HSDPA verfügbar ist 

Bitte helft mir 


Grüßn


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

mir fällt der hier spontan ein:

ALDI TALK - Webstick


edit: alternativ der hier

Prepaid Surfstick ohne Vertrag von o2


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Oktober 2011)

Da hast du doch ne Tagesflat und dann ist er ja über den 25€ im Monat, rechne doch mal bei O2 mit 3,50€ pro Tag

ohne Vertrag schauts da eher schlecht aus


----------



## pibels94 (5. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Da hast du doch ne Tagesflat und dann ist er ja über den 25€ im Monat, rechne doch mal bei O2 mit 3,50€ pro Tag
> 
> ohne Vertrag schauts da eher schlecht aus



die 25€ pro Monat für die Internet Flat L sind auch Prepaid


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (6. Oktober 2011)

Oder sagt euch LTE was ???


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

klar sagt mir LTE was, aber ich bezweifel das es ausggerechnet bei dir verfügbar ist 

die Verfügbarkeit ist im MOment noch sehr eingeschränkt, schau aber einfach mal hier: 

Vodafone LTE Netzabdeckung / Vodafone LTE Verfügbarkeit Check


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (6. Oktober 2011)

Also so nen Verfügbarkeitstest hab ich Scho mal gemacht, geht Net ...

ABER !!! Einer aus unsern Dorf hat so a Teil und des FUNKTIONIERT !!!!

Deswegen wärs passend  Nur komisch is das normalerweise bei uns Net ma UMTS verfügbar is ...


----------



## pibels94 (6. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht hat er ja eine Verstärker antenne... wer weiß ^^


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (6. Oktober 2011)

Ne des is nur a große Box oder so ...

Ich darf mir des mal ausleihen dann seh ich mehr  Wehe des geht Net -.-


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (7. Oktober 2011)

Also des LTE Zeugs is nix  Laut Telekom kein Empfang heißt die dürfen des Net verkaufen -.- 

Jemand ne andere Lösung ? Prepaid Stick mit Antenne verstärken geht des ??? 

Weil im Prinzip is EDGE mit 256 kb/s Net schlecht aber des SCHWANKEN -.- Mein Kumpel mit ISDN hat in Games besseren Ping wie ich :'( 

Jemand ne Lösung ?


----------



## pibels94 (7. Oktober 2011)

du kannst auch einen Router kaufen, wo dann eine SIM Karte rein kommt:

Edimax 150Mbps Wireless 3G Compact Router (3G-6200nL) UMTS-Router: mobiles Internet Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de#

da kannst du meines Wissens ein Antennenkabel dran machen, bei den USB Sticks geht es aber auch


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Oktober 2011)

Also falls O2 bei dir verfügbar ist, Tchibo Surf Stick, den nutz ich auf Arbeit, kost 20€ im Monat, is Prepaid, nutzt das O2 netz und hat zumindest bei mir fast überall verdammt guten Empfang und is ordentlich flott. 

Aber halt wie üblich bei den ganzen Surfsticks nach 5000mb ist GPRS angesagt. 

Hab mir allerdings nur ne Sim karte einzeln geholt, kost 9.99€ 5€ Startguthaben, plus 14 tage Flat mit 100mb pro Tag als Bonus. 

Bin sehr zufrieden damit, max Download Rate die ich bisher hinbekommen hab waren 600kb/s


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2011)

@ TE hast du schon mal geschaut wie's mit SkyDSL bei dir aussieht? Kein DSL? Verfügbarkeit von Internet via Satellit mit skyDSL


----------



## fotoman (7. Oktober 2011)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Laut Telekom kein Empfang heißt die dürfen des Net verkaufen -.-


Dass die Telekom kein Monopol auf Funkdienste hat hast Du aber schon mitbekommen, oder?

Daher:
(1) ermiteln, welches Netz (D1, D2,E+) bei Dir in welcher Güte (LTE, UMTS) überhaupt empfangbar ist. Ein Laptop mit einem UMTS-Stick und MWCom zeigt das z.B. oft auch dann an, wenn der Stick ein Sim-/Netlock hat.
(2) danach ermitteln, welche Anbieter Dir in diesem Netz ein für Dich passendes Internetangebot macht

Der eine braucht zwangsweise D2 (Vodefone, POR7 und co), der andere zwangsweise D1 (Telekom) und der dritte hat vieleicht sogar mit E+ (O2, Aldi) Glück.

Und ob Du dann täglich aber mit wenig Volumen pro Monat ins Netz willst und/oder mehr Volumen benötigst und/oder nach den "wenigen Daten" (sprich mickrigen 3-5 GB/Monat) neu zaheln oder mit ISDN-Geschwindigkeit weiter surfen willst musst Du für Dich und Deinen Geldbeutel entscheiden.

Und falls Du dann mal den Anbieter wechseln möchtest (innerhalb des Netzes oder auch mit Netzwechsel) entscheidet dann zusätzlich, welchen USB-Stick Du kaufen solltest. Die einen haben eine SIM-Lock, die nächsten ein Netlock und die nächsten haben das ganze nur per Software realisiert.

Ich habe z.B. einen Vodefone-Stick mit Pro7-Karte. Hier (Oberbayern) gibt es nur D2 in brauchbarer Qualität, die Abdeckung Deutschlandweit ist recht gut (daher kam E+ für mich nie in Frage) und für die paarmal, wo ich den Stick brauche, passen für mich die Preise und Volumina.

Aber wehe, man muss das ganze als DSL-Ersatz verwenden. In Bonn wäre das als Dauerlösung für mich unmöglich (Wochentags keine Einwahl zwischen 18 und 22 Urh) und 3 GB mit anschliessendem Ende der "Flatrate" sind schlicht lächerlich.Da wäre u.U. sogar eine E+-Lösung wieder interessant.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (7. Oktober 2011)

Erstmal thx für die vielen Antworten !!! 

UMTS is leider gar Net verfügbar, weiß Net wie da manche des LTE empfangen bekommen, die 5GB Grenze überschreit ich e Net weil ich des hauptsächlich zum zocken benutz, und Jepp des is dann halt a Ping zwischen 200 und 1000 -.- 

Sky DSL lohnt sich in dem Sinne nicht mehr da wir in einem Jahr e DSL bekommen ( Will aber nimmer warten -.-) heißt es muss irgendwas ohne Vertragsbindung her ...

D1 hat Mer hier am besten Netz, D2 oder O2 so gut wie gar Net -.- Nur 500 Meter den Berg hoch empfängt man halt HSDPA -.- 

Ne möglichkeit des Signal mit ner Antenne auch im Tal zu empfangen ???


----------



## onslaught (7. Oktober 2011)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Sky DSL lohnt sich in dem Sinne nicht mehr da wir in einem Jahr e DSL bekommen ( Will aber nimmer warten -.-) heißt es muss irgendwas ohne Vertragsbindung her ...


 
Der SkyDSL 2000kBit (flat) hat keine mindest Vertragslaufzeit und kost 19.90€


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (8. Oktober 2011)

Und die Anschlusskosten + des. Satelliten Teil liegen a bei 150 euro+ , heißt des haußte auch nach paar Monaten wieder weg wenn DSL da is


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (10. Oktober 2011)

Keiner ne Ahnung ? 

Welcher UMTS Stick hat den besten Empfang ? 

Oder gibts ne möglichkeit die Verbindung KONSTANT zu halten ??? Net zu schwanken von 0 bis 236 kb/s -.- 

Weil mein Kumpel mit seiner ISDN Leitung von 64 kb/s besser zocken kann wie ich 

Website Aufbau + Download is bei mir aber besser


----------



## BautznerSnef (10. Oktober 2011)

Lad dir mal cFos. UMTS Sticks kannst du jeden nehmen, es kommt auf die ausrichtung an.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Oktober 2011)

Spielen ist nicht wirklich optimal - dafür schwanken die Latenzen bzw. Pings einfach zu stark, das hilft auch kein CFOS Speed. Ist einfach prinzipbedingt.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (10. Oktober 2011)

******* Man ! -.- Naja mit UMTS/HSDPA is des zocken ka Problem, da hab ich auch Ne Latenz von 50 ingame  

Aber mit EDGE wenn ich Glück hab 200, da läufts aber auch laggfrei


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

hab auch nur HSDPA, bei CSS meistens einen Ping zwischen 80-145, ab 200 wirds katastrophal


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (10. Oktober 2011)

Vorallem "NUR" HSDPA  

Naja ich zock WoW und da geht's mit nem Ping von 200 noch xD


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

wenn man in Köln wohnt und direkt neben einem eine 100MBit Glasfaserleitung liegt, ist HSDPA §$"$"§$/"=§ 

naja, denke bei WoW sollte der Ping klar gehen ^^


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (10. Oktober 2011)

Mh heißt ich hab keine Chace da was zu machen ??? -.- 

Ach man !


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

musst dich wohl noch das Jahr bis ihr DSL habt gedulden


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Oktober 2011)

Da hilft nur basteln. Mit ner Pringlesdose den Stick auf den Berg ausrichten.
Selbstbau-Antenne - 3G-Forum von UMTSlink.at


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Oktober 2011)

Und des funktioniert mit der Antenne?  Wie muss Mer des mit'n Stick verbinden ?


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

der Stick hat ein Loch, da das Ende des Antennenkabels rein stecken


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Oktober 2011)

A Loch  Is des für ne Antenne vorgesehen oder für was anderes EIGENTLICH ????


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

das ist für die Antenne  du perverser!


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Oktober 2011)

Hehe sry war keine Absicht  Ich meinte ob der Stick für Antennen gemacht wurde oder Net ??? Weil meiner hat keinen Antennenaschluss ...


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

der müsste normalerweise ein kleines Loch haben..


----------



## Cebion (12. Oktober 2011)

Dieses "Loch" haben nicht alle Sticks.
Die meisten gebrandete Sticks sowieso nicht.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Oktober 2011)

Is des a Loch für ne externe Antenne ? Zurzeit hab ich den Mobilcom Debitel ... Aber auch ja jetzt einen neuen !  

Könnt ihr mir mal so einen Zeigen mit dem Loch ??


----------



## Cebion (12. Oktober 2011)

Hier z.B.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Oktober 2011)

Ah ok danke ! ;Is des a prepaid Stick ?


----------



## Cebion (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja also nicht vertragsgebunden.
Aber da gibt es günstigere Alternativen.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (12. Oktober 2011)

Also mei Dad hat heut einen mal zum ausprobieren, des is a neuer 4G Stick von O2 bei dem man Eplus empfängt soweit ich des verstanden hab, aber des Teil is langsamer als mei aktueller von Mobilcom Debitel -.- 

In wow Ping über 1 k nicht spielbar und seitenaufbau genauso *******  

Allerdings hat der im Shop gesagt das O2 die Netzabdeckung von LTE ausbauen würde und so ... Soll man so nem Typ glauben ???

So Sticks von Aldi und sonst was pro7 oder so Woll Mer Net ...


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

kannst Ihm glauben, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit 

Aldi hat MedionMobile, das ist im Eplus Netz, damit hab ich teilweise 1,4 MB Downstream


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2011)

Mh naja er hat gesagt im Dezember, aber DSL sollt a bis Ende des Jahres da sein ...

Die 1,4 MB würden mir Scho reichen <3 

Weil mit EDGE geht einfach Net viel :'(

Wie viel würd der Aldi Stick kosten ? Ich denk Mer halt das des weng so billig Hersteller sind und so


----------



## Cebion (13. Oktober 2011)

$$HardwareKing$$ schrieb:


> Mh naja er hat gesagt im Dezember, aber DSL sollt a bis Ende des Jahres da sein ...
> 
> Die 1,4 MB würden mir Scho reichen <3
> 
> ...


 
Naja die Hersteller nutzen aber nunmal auch das Netz von anderen und sie stellen die Sticks ja nicht selber her sondern lassen sich die einfach nur Branden d.h. ihren Namen draufmachen.
Die Sticks sind meistens z.B. von Huawei hergestellt.


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2011)

Mh ok  

Heißt wir soll Etz ma auf den O2 futzi hörn und abwarten ob die des LTE aufschalten ?


----------



## pibels94 (13. Oktober 2011)

sind ja nur noch ein paar Monate..bis dahin wirst du schon irgendwie mit EDGE überleben


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (13. Oktober 2011)

Hehe ich Hoffs  
Also dann vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos !


----------

